# Colonoscopy Consults



## Greenpiper (Feb 13, 2019)

We are struggling to educate providers on appropriate level for screenings when there are no symptoms present other than patient age and or history of never having a colonoscopy. We are also questioning whether or not these types of screenings should be billed as everything we've found states the consult is included in the procedure. All of our providers want to code as a level 4 (sometimes 5) due to Exam elements. As coders we cannot see where MDM, HPI or ROS meets the higher levels. 
Any insight on appropriate level will be appreciated.

In this example I am getting:

MDM - Straight forward
HPI - 1
ROS - 10
Exam - 10
My suggested level is 99213


Chief Complaint: Colonoscopy Consult

History of Present Illness:
57 Years Old Male who presents today for screening / diagnostic colonoscopy evaluation.
The patient was referred by: 
Indication(s): colon cancer screening
Current GI symptoms: none

Previous EGD / Colonoscopy: none
Personal GI History: none
Family History of Colon/GI Disease / Cancer: none

Anesthesia Concerns: none
ASA Class: 2
Bleeding Risks Noted: none

I have explained the colon prep and procedure in detail with the patient and answered all questions. The patient is willing for me to perform their COLONOSCOPY with or without biopsy using conscious sedation. They also agree to the risks as I have explained them which include, but are not limited to, excessive bleeding, pain, infection, adverse anesthesia reaction and/or colonic perforation.



Problem List Changes: 
Added new problem of Screening for malignant neoplasm, colon (ICD-V76.51) (ICD10-Z12.11)
Assessed Screening for malignant neoplasm, colon as new

Medication List: (Reviewed and Updated)
Allergy List: (Reviewed and Updated)

Medical History: (Reviewed and Updated)
benign essential hypertension
hyperlipidemia

Social History: (Reviewed and Updated)
Patient is a former smoker. 
Alcohol Use - yes
Drug Use - no
HIV/High Risk - no
Regular Exercise - yes


Family History: (Reviewed and Updated)
FH Hypertension
father cardiomyopathy died 67 y/o


Risk Factors:
Tobacco:  (Reviewed and Updated)
Tobacco Smoke Status: Former smoker
Tobacco Use? Former
Cigarettes - Packs / Day: 1
Packs per year: 42 Pack years
Cigarettes - Year Started: 1977   Cigarettes - Years Smoked: 42
Cigarettes - Year Quit: 2013
Passive smoke exp: no



Review of Systems:
All other systems reviewed and are negative

General: Denies fever, chills. 
Cardio: Denies chest pain, palpitations. 
Respiratory: Denies SOB, cough. 
GI: Denies vomiting, diarrhea. 


Vital Signs:
Weight: 223 lbs.  (101.36 Kg.)   Height: 69 in.  (175.26 cm.)  BMI: 33.05   
Temperature: 97.9 deg F. (36.6 deg C.)  Temperature Site: Temporal   
Respiration: 16   O2 Sat: 96   On: Room air   Pulse: 77   Pulse Rhythm: Regular   
Blood Pressure #1: 118/76 mm Hg.   Location: Lt Arm        Position: sitting   
Entered by: 


Physical Exam:
General: Well developed, well groomed, in no acute distress.
Head: Normocephalic/atraumatic.
Eyes: PERRL, EOMI; conjunctiva and sclera clear.
Nose: No deformity/significant septal deviation; Normal mucosa.
Mouth: Mucus membranes moist; No erythema / exudates.
Neck: Supple; No thyromegaly or nodules.
Lungs: Clear to auscultation bilaterally.
Cardio: RRR; Normal S1, S2; Without murmurs, gallops, rub, or click.
Abdomen: Soft/nontender; No guarding or rebound; Bowel sounds present.
Extremity: No cyanosis or edema.
Skin: No rashes or atypical lesions.
Psych: Alert and oriented.


Assessment and Plan: 
• SCREENING FOR MALIGNANT NEOPLASM, COLON (ICD-V76.51)  (ICD10-Z12.11)     New
screening colonoscopy


Medication List Changes: 
Added new medication of DULCOLAX 5 MG ORAL TABLET DELAYED RELEASE (BISACODYL) Take 4 tablets as directed; Route: ORAL - Signed

Added new medication of MIRALAX ORAL POWDER (POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 3350) Use as directed for colonoscopy prep; Route: ORAL - Signed


Orders: 
Est. Level 4: Extensive [CPT-99214]



________________________________________________________________________

Thank you
Corenna - CPC


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

Unfortunately, your physician cannot bill a separate E/M visit.  Pt is asymptomatic and there are no chronic conditions and the physician is not addressing any other problems.

I don't know if you have this or not but its a quick and useful resource that answers a lot of GI questions. 

http://www.cghjournal.org/pb/assets/raw/Health Advance/journals/yjcgh/Coding_Corner.pdf


Good luck!

Dolores


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 5, 2019)

I agree, an E&M visit should not be billed for a screening/preventive service.  If there is a specific co-morbidity that requires physician evaluation prior to the colonoscopy, that can be billed, but there is no medical necessity to support an E&M service if the patient is otherwise healthy and asymptomatic.  Some payers do offer a benefit for a consultation visit prior to screening, in which case you may bill HCPCS code S0285.


----------



## Angela104 (Mar 25, 2019)

*S0285 - Colonoscopy consultation performed prior to a screening colonoscopy*

You can bill S0285 to commercial plans for a consult prior to a screening colonoscopy.


----------



## dtricia (Mar 29, 2019)

*S0285*

I am approaching a provider about this code and what price to set. he has been trying to bill level 3 consults and was unaware of this Scode. He think he would be compliant if the price was fair. Has anyone else set a price? i see that it is a covered service for many insurances.
Tricia D


----------

